# A little something for the Grandsons



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

We get to keep the boys all week this coming week as the babysitter is going on vacation.  Got all kinds of plans like going to the state fair one night, pizza and DQ ice cream every day, picnic trips to the park etc etc.....:dance3:

The oldest is now spoiled and always asks if "Grumpa" has a surprise for him. The answer is yes! I almost did not make the deadline due to the shop getting flooded from the bad weather this week, but if I don't put a finish on it, I can call it finished can't I?  There is one catch though, it is tied to potty training and if he does it right, he gets to turn the wheel and receive a gumball. (M&M candies work well also)

This model is a scroll saw project and made from a piece of knotty pine scrap I had in the wood pile. No it won't win any prizes except with the grandsons and me. :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Very cute , I like it  nice job

Bob looks like a need a plan PLEASE, the BOSS saw your post and said I want you to make one too...  

========



Bob said:


> We get to keep the boys all week this coming week as the babysitter is going on vacation.  Got all kinds of plans like going to the state fair one night, pizza and DQ ice cream every day, picnic trips to the park etc etc.....:dance3:
> 
> The oldest is now spoiled and always asks if "Grumpa" has a surprise for him. The answer is yes! I almost did not make the deadline due to the shop getting flooded from the bad weather this week, but if I don't put a finish on it, I can call it finished can't I?  There is one catch though, it is tied to potty training and if he does it right, he gets to turn the wheel and receive a gumball. (M&M candies work well also)
> 
> This model is a scroll saw project and made from a piece of knotty pine scrap I had in the wood pile. No it won't win any prizes except with the grandsons and me. :jester:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi BJ.....

Thanks for the compliment. The plan is FREE thanks to Steve Wood.

http://www.stevedgood.com/gumball.pdf

Please be sure to share pictures of yours when you make it. I hope to make more and better models for the holidays. Great and easy gifts for any age "kid" :laugh:


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I like you project for your grandson. I think I'm going to make one for my grandson. Thanks for the plans. Yours came out great, I'm sure he's going to love it even without the finish.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Bob! You forgot a place for the pennies That is a cute project. How old are they?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! The oldest is almost 3 and the little one is 18 months. They got me around their little fingers and know it :happy:

Hey.. if you have a scroll saw, band saw or even a coping saw, these are easy to make, so no excuses


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to be your grandson!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

Will do 

======




Bob said:


> Hi BJ.....
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. The plan is FREE thanks to Steve Wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

A few more years, and you can get them hammers, and blocks of wood, and small nails. They can spend hours trying to attach wood to wood. Your fun is beginning!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

dutchman 46 said:


> A few more years, and you can get them hammers, and blocks of wood, and small nails. They can spend hours trying to attach wood to wood. Your fun is beginning!


Howard,

I look forward to that day for sure. I hope to build them a small work bench in my shop soon. :yes4:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great project Bob! We just did our state fair today.... Boy are my feet tired. Some of the woodcraft projects on the judging floor were amazing. Pack a second wallet though, the concessions weren't cheap.

My brother may need one of these for desk at work to feed his M & M habit....


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doug,

I plan on making one for my desk too


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> No it won't win any prizes except with the grandsons and me. :jester:


Well then, that is prize enough! Pretty cool project and one I may just have to try, if ever I get caught up. Glad to hear you got the shop dry enough to get back to making stuff. Be well and have fun with those kids!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It looks like a lot of fun to make and to use! I am sure he will be thrilled!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob

small update :0
Here's a start,,I worked on it Sunday for a little bit,I going to use a plastic jar, you know kids,,,,and it's going to be a bank as well..

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good BJ! I like the plastic jar idea especially. How are you going to use it as a bank? That sounds interesting :yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I'm going to put a slot in the front to drop the coins in and a round plug in the bottom to take out the penny's ,the parts will have a round hole,same as the top hole for the jar..  but no access from the top hole..


=========






Bob said:


> Looking good BJ! I like the plastic jar idea especially. How are you going to use it as a bank? That sounds interesting :yes4:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Doug,
> 
> I plan on making one for my desk too


I was thinking about that too, Bob.. I don't know about your office but in mine I'll probably need to size it for 1 M&M and still use a gallon jar for the dispenser!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

That is what I fear and those little M&M's aren't cheap either


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> I'm going to put a slot in the front to drop the coins in and a round plug in the bottom to take out the penny's ,the parts will have a round hole,same as the top hole for the jar..  but no access from the top hole..
> 
> ...


BJ, that is a fantastic idea! Can I borrow it for my next model?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

please do . I just got the slot put in and the bank part,kids should get a kick out of that, they are always asking for my spare changes, now I get it back in a small way that's better than picking it up off the floor ,,little ones have no pockets most of the time 

========



Bob said:


> BJ, that is a fantastic idea! Can I borrow it for my next model?


----------



## Mackhill (Sep 19, 2009)

What a great little project.!!
I have 10 grandkids,,,and you just solved 10 grandkid christmas gifts :lol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> please do . I just got the slot put in and the bank part,kids should get a kick out of that, they are always asking for my spare changes, now I get it back in a small way that's better than picking it up off the floor ,,little ones have no pockets most of the time
> 
> ========


BJ,

As always, I knew you would tweak and improve the orginal plan and that is why I was so quick to post the plan when you requested it. Now after waiting a short while, I have an even better model to build when I am ready for the next one :dance3:

You did great on the modifications and design changes. Did you use hole cutters instead of the scroll saw? Thanks, I love it buddy! Now to go round up some real wood instead of the pine on my "prototype"  I am excited all over again on this project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks,,I may do that,, I have some real nice Walnut..
Holes saws are just a bit quicker and I am lazy ,the gum ball or the MM's will just drop into the hole then round we go and they just drop out  plus a round plug inside to keep them from getting more than one turn,,I was going to put a small drop down gear in but I said no, the kids are so sharp they will over ride that in 5 mins.. Kids got to love them 

Talk about the pine,,I dug it out of the ground,it was in the ground for about 10 years or so,(was a 2" x 12" pine board ) did a little bit of rework on it, now it has a new job to do..


==========




Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> As always, I knew you would tweak and improve the orginal plan and that is why I was so quick to post the plan when you requested it. Now after waiting a short while, I have an even better model to build when I am ready for the next one :dance3:
> 
> You did great on the modifications and finished design changes. Did you use hole cutters instead of the scroll saw? Thanks, I love it buddy! Now to go round up some real wood instead of the pine on my "prototype"


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

I did not realize yours was pine, it looked more exotic than mine 

I may put my coin slot on the back or side and try to design a "catcher shoot" for under the wheel hole. I am finding gumballs runaway when they come out 

Hey, we may get this thing perfected yet


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

And happiness is............


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Now I am looking at buying jelly beans in bulk. Great project.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> And happiness is............


That's the best reward right there!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

That's cute 

I can almost hear him,," I know you are watching me Grumpa, but I know you will walk away in a min. or two , and then it's all mine   

=========


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Cute little project but they would run out of gum before pennies! LOL


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Cute little project but they would run out of gum before pennies! LOL



Dan,

Pennies.... where you been???? I charge a nickel :lol:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

LMAO Inflation has a way of popping my reality bubble I guess.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That picture is worth a million bucks...way to go Grumpa!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


" nickel " ???? , if I give the kids nickels and they look at me like a real cheap SOB,if I try a dime they look at me the same way,,so I always have pocket full of the big ones (25 cents ) that's what the kids call them  we went to the 7-11 the other day with the kids and all the machine would only take the big Ones  that little trip took 2 bucks from my pocket...LOL , I am a cheap SOB.. 

==============




Bob said:


> Dan,
> 
> Pennies.... where you been???? I charge a nickel :lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Be thankful the US does not have 1 and 2 dollar coins yet. Most of the gumball machines and such now take a loonie (dollar) or worse a toonie (2 dollars). It's freaking highway robbery. Kids in Canada don't know what a quarter is!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

U S capitalism/advertising learned long ago that if they could sell to our children they would become rich. How right they were.... Take it from McDonalds for starters.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> I did not realize yours was pine, it looked more exotic than mine
> 
> ...


Get a piece of cove molding it's 9/16" x 1-3/4" and cut a 15 deg angle on one end and cut it 2" long and glue the angled end to the box under the wheel, This should work nicely. Or you could make your own on the same order. I made some similar to yours but the one I used for a pattern has a piece of 1x grooved out with a dado blade, wasn't worth the trouble. another pattern I have uses the cove molding, works great. Bad thing is I can only find it in pine, if I want Oak or something else I'll have to make my own.Something new to learn.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Bye the way I was going to try that pattern when I get my other ones done. Looks pretty good, and easy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Ron.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Bob get a look at this one. It can be hung on the wall or you can make a bigger base and stand it up.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

RStaron said:


> Hey Bob get a look at this one. It can be hung on the wall or you can make a bigger base and stand it up.


Ron,

That is one wild design. I'm not sure I could afford that many gum balls at a time :jester:


----------

